# mod list on your 350z?



## djhZ (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey, so im new to nissanforums and also to workin on cars really, but im SURE that i'll be getting a 2003 350z in the next year, as im going to bootcamp in 13 days and will be walking out with a decent amount of money...

soo my question is...

what mods have u done to your Z? and can you list the prices please? also, which trim do you have of the Z and which do you think is the best?

:givebeer:

-semper fi-


----------

